

Hey, Twitter, Enough Of This Crap About "Here's How You Can Use The Word Tweet" - k7d
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-trademarks-tweet

======
toolate
It should be irrelevant that "twitter" and "tweet" were already words. I
couldn't name my company "Apple Music", I'd be chased down and butchered by
both Yoko Ono and Steve Jobs.

------
jonathanjaeger
There's a back and forth about this between Chris Dixon (@cdixon) and Chris
Sacca (@sacca) on Twitter if you care to check it out.

